# Pre-Cat Heat Shield - Removal



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Did a search of the forum and didn't come across anything.

I will be doing a header replacement soon and two of the four bolts that hold the top heat shield are loose now. The lower two...well...lets just say their heads were pretty rusty and the 10mm six-point doesn't cut it anymore.

Anyone else have a suggestion, aside from using an 18" cold chisel?

Can I remove the top two bolts and pry the shield back far enough to access the header bolts?

I would like to get some suggestions/help before the point of no return.

Thanx all.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

As you gonna replace the headers, you won't be needing this heat shield anymore, so you might as well grind the bolts and through this shield away, provided that your new headers are ceramic coated to prevent heat dispensation in the engine bay.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, new header is ceramic coated.

Now getting a grinder in there............hmmm............time to experiment with the dremel I guess.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Dremel... thats what I was going to suggest.


----------

